# slim can't start after changing securelevel



## Raffeale (Apr 18, 2021)

i have installed freebsd13, i found a bug which slim can't start because the securelevel is changed first. why? i remeber freebsd12 it could start windows manager before changing securelevel. now i put the slim and securelevel to rc.conf at same time, the slim didn't start, xorg log said /dev/mem  didn't has right to write,that mean securelvel is being changed before slim starting. in freebsd 12 i could start slim with securelevel in rc.conf


----------

